# Tarpon Scale Preserve



## guillotm

Does anyone know how to preserve a Tarpon scale? So it looks nice and flat.


----------



## marc

*flat scale*

Put the scale in an old book that you don't really care about. After a few days you'll have a flat dry scale and a smelly book.


----------



## Cody C

I took a piece of freezer paper and put them on the shiny side, folded the paper back over the scales and put a big book on top of them. But due to the freezer paper, I had to air them out several times a day, but eventually they came out pretty flat and looking good. 
once they are flat, the humidity will curl them back up.

I like Marc's idea better.


----------



## guillotm

The way I am doing it now is between to papertowels with abundant salt and then wedged inbetween a large book. Then on top of the book is a large weight. We will see in 3 weeks.


----------



## Sugars Pop

When you first get the scale, put it in a zip lock bag, fill it about half full of saltwater.
You can refrigerate it for months if necessary in the bag.

drying- remove it from the bag and let it dry for a few hours. If the edges start curling up it dried to long. Put the scale in the middle of a large book(dictionary, any large book) and leave it there for at least a week and it should be prefect.Get a permanent marker and write the date, est weight etc on the scale.
If you have any photos , you need a make trip to Michaels or some store where they do framing.
I have several that have an 8"X10" photo plus a couple smaller one's in a frame with the scale from each fish.. They can cut out the mat for the scale so it is embedded. They use to charge about $50 each but this will provide you a collectable that will last for years.


----------



## guillotm

Thanks guys. I had planned on framing it with pics from the fight.


----------



## Capt. Steve

Better to leave the scale on the fish and take a nice pic, better for the fish, you don't have to ruin any books and if the edges curl up on your pic you can print another one.


----------



## guillotm

If taking a scale off hurts him that bad I shouldnt be setting a hook in is mouth. Got plenty of pics.


----------



## Tarponchaser

Those of us fishing POC and Galveston last week-end are wondering where we could buy a scale.

Just kidding.

I caught pehaps that same fish at the N. Jetty anout four weeks ago... I did not take a scale ..... did you notice any picture marks.

Have you seen how many scales are displaced when a shark (that many want to protect ) hit a tarpon.

Great fish. Congrats!!

TC


----------



## marc

Nice picture!


----------



## saltwatersensations

Capt. Steve said:


> Better to leave the scale on the fish and take a nice pic, better for the fish, you don't have to ruin any books and if the edges curl up on your pic you can print another one.


----------



## Sugars Pop

Removing a couple scales from a fish apparently does not impose any harm since the only way to perform DNA testing is via a scale that has been maintained in saltwater.


----------



## marc

Sugars Pop said:


> Removing a couple scales from a fish apparently does not impose any harm since the only way to perform DNA testing is via a scale that has been maintained in saltwater.


There are other ways...
http://www.projecttarpon.com/DNAresearchflorida.html


----------



## gmclearlake

A little off topic but I still have a scale taken from the new state record Tarpon caught by Jeremy Ebert a few years back.It is my fishing prize possesion.That fish was HUGE!


----------



## guillotm

Hey gmc, could you post a pic with the scale next to a quarter.


----------



## gmclearlake

*scale*

scale from texas state record(210 lbs),next to a quarter.


----------



## guillotm

That's a big scale! Here are two from fish I've caught.


----------

